# Real belt ranking



## Zero

Hi, I was wanting to update my belt grading on the site in my style. Your actual rankings and martial arts you took used to be displayed but I can't see that anymore.

Is that no longer a function or item on your personal info?

No bother if not, it's just that I have so little time for actual grading or rank advancement these days due to that thing called "life" that tends to gets in the way, I wanted to update my status.


----------



## Tez3

I noticed that too, I'd said to someone my styles etc were on my profile and they aren't now.


----------



## K-man

So? All you need to do is go back in there and update your status. No biggie.


----------



## Tez3

K-man said:


> So? All you need to do is go back in there and update your status. No biggie.




Easy for you to say lol, took me two years last time!


----------



## K-man

Tez3 said:


> Easy for you to say lol, took me two years last time!


My oh my! Computer literacy isn't part and parcel of your existence is it?   If I hold your hand I'm sure we can make it happen.


----------



## Tez3

K-man said:


> My oh my! Computer literacy isn't part and parcel of your existence is it?  _ If I hold_ _your hand I'm sure we can make it happen_.




But what about the computer stuff roflmao.


----------



## K-man

Tez3 said:


> But what about the computer stuff roflmao.


Forget the computer stuff sweetheart. There's much more to life than computers!


----------



## arnisador

Someone as young as I am is waaay too young to be listed as a "*Sr. Grandmaster*". List me as a yellow belt or something.


----------



## Deleted member 32980

K-man said:


> My oh my! Computer literacy isn't part and parcel of your existence is it?   If I hold your hand I'm sure we can make it happen.



You Would be supriswd. Some real men you probably never seen go into the mountains and not come back for a long time at a young age or never taught literacy/academics. They may be dumb in your ways, but he is highly trained in certain way. Maybe you know mountain men? Ask them what a mother board is. They wouldn't know.

Example: crocodile dun dee. Doesn't know anything about (in a Australian accent) "civilization".

Case closed. I got your back.


----------



## Tez3

Nate the foreverman said:


> You Would be supriswd. Some real men you probably never seen go into the mountains and not come back for a long time at a young age or never taught literacy/academics. They may be dumb in your ways, but he is highly trained in certain way. Maybe you know mountain men? Ask them what a mother board is. They wouldn't know.
> 
> Example: crocodile dun dee. Doesn't know anything about (in a Australian accent) "civilization".
> 
> Case closed. I got your back.




No I don't know any mountain men, my sphere is the military. My comment about taking two years to sort was an exaggeration designed to amuse as K-man knows 
As for Crocodile Dundee, he only pretended not to know anything about 'civilisation', like the rest of us however American life bemused him, hence the rest of world saying 'only in America!'


----------



## Deleted member 32980

How was tht helpful to this thread at all? It was pointless and I barley understood.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Nate the foreverman said:


> How was tht helpful to this thread at all? It was pointless and I barley understood.



Nate,

If you have an issue with a post. Then one can report it. The Lower left hand there should be a button that reads "REPORT". Click on that and explain that a post is off topic or that a post is breaking one of the rules. (* Sorry I do not have a link handy for the rules, for you to review. I am sure that we can find them if we look though. *)


----------



## Deleted member 32980

Sorry sir. 

Anyways bruce lee never cared about belts nor had a 'rank'


----------



## Tez3

Nate the foreverman said:


> How was tht helpful to this thread at all? It was pointless and I barley understood.



I'm sorry you didn't get the grain of wisdom in my post, I oat to do better but then I am a bit corny at times wheat with one thing and another.


----------



## K-man

Nate the foreverman said:


> You Would be supriswd. Some real men you probably never seen go into the mountains and not come back for a long time at a young age or never taught literacy/academics. They may be dumb in your ways, but he is highly trained in certain way. Maybe you know mountain men? Ask them what a mother board is. They wouldn't know.
> 
> Example: crocodile dun dee. Doesn't know anything about (in a Australian accent) "civilization".
> 
> Case closed. I got your back.


Nate, we're just having a bit of fun. Tez and I are a couple of older folk, young at heart, having a bit of a play on words.

In Australia we ain't got no 'mountain men' 'coz we ain't got no real mountains. The Rockies are spectacular and I am quite envious. (You guys even get powder snow that stays around. We have to ski on ice.) But we do have the Outback which covers most of Australia. Now if you asked Mick what a mother board was he would probably tell you it was the bit of wood that his misses does the ironing on.


----------



## ballen0351

Wow


----------



## Deleted member 32980

That was a nice way to end the day. Funny an serious.


----------



## Tez3

We don't have 'mountain men' either, we have a couple of mountains but not huge ones. As I said my environment is the military, has been for decades. I don't 'do' computers' they aren't my thing. The post about 'mountain men' and such like was very confusing so I explained, there was no malice, no nastiness, just a gentle joke about Crocodile Dundee not being as daft as he is cabbage looking. He did after all keep a watch in his hat.


----------



## Cirdan

This is where I grew up (going there for Yuletide too), can I call myself a Mountain Man?


----------



## K-man

Cirdan said:


> This is where I grew up (going there for Yuletide too), can I call myself a Mountain Man?


Do you like mountain women?


----------



## Cirdan

K-man said:


> Do you like mountain women?



Of course I do, they are very beautiful and keep in excellent shape 






By the way, if a Norwegian mountain girl wears a green cap it means she is single.


----------



## K-man

Cirdan said:


> Of course I do, they are very beautiful and keep in excellent shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if a Norwegian mountain girl wears a green cap it means she is single.


Mate, I think you have proven beyond reasonable doubt, you are truly a mountain man.


----------



## Cirdan

K-man said:


> Mate, I think you have proven beyond reasonable doubt, you are truly a mountain man.



YES!


----------



## Zero

Cirdan said:


> YES!



I am only glad you weren't giving us the same pose as that first sheila you posted!!!  Very glad!  : )


----------



## Zero

Cirdan said:


> Of course I do, they are very beautiful and keep in excellent shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if a Norwegian mountain girl wears a green cap it means she is single.


Green hat?  This sounds like a set up to me...


----------



## Zero

So I still have no idea how to put back in my styles etc on my MT personal profile, am I worse than Tez3 when it comes to computers then? This option seems to be gone now...??

But thanks for all the mountains and mountain women snaps


----------



## Cirdan

Zero said:


> Green hat?  This sounds like a set up to me...



It started as an April`s Fools joke but caught on..
Hikers to wear green hats if open to romance - The Local
_"Going on the mountain at Easter?" it read. "Remember to bring your green hat if you're single, red hat if you are taken and orange hat if you might be open for contact."_



Zero said:


> I am only glad you weren't giving us the same pose as that first sheila you posted!!!  Very glad!  : )



Actually throwing off your clothes on mountaintops or just nude hiking is a growing trend around here... 









(somewhere over in Britain right now Tez plans a mountain vacation to Norway)


----------



## Tez3

As an incentive to learn how to use the computer properly booking a holiday online to Norway seems pretty good!


----------



## Tez3

I do need to get more up to speed with the computer as in Girl Guiding everything is now done on it, the forms we use are online, we email parents and we have a system called 'Go!' which parents and potential volunteers wherever they are put their details on of the girls and themselves if wanting to be leaders, it gets 'sent' to you when you log on, you contact the people concerned, put the girls on waiting lists, joining lists etc and it's a bit of a nightmare because it's not a fool proof system to start with. A lot of younger computer savvy ladies have trouble with it so the ones like me have no hope! We get instructions to help but just confuse things further because we don't know what they mean lol.


----------



## Tez3

Ooooo just found out a Scottish Guide unit is going to an international camp next year in Rennesøy, I'm going to see if I can join them


----------



## Deleted member 32980

Where is that? I think your a valley man


----------



## Zero

Cirdan said:


> It started as an April`s Fools joke but caught on..
> Hikers to wear green hats if open to romance - The Local
> _"Going on the mountain at Easter?" it read. "Remember to bring your green hat if you're single, red hat if you are taken and orange hat if you might be open for contact."_
> 
> 
> 
> Actually throwing off your clothes on mountaintops or just nude hiking is a growing trend around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (somewhere over in Britain right now Tez plans a mountain vacation to Norway)



Norwegian Girl Guides  hehe!  I like it!!


----------



## Tez3

Zero said:


> Norwegian Girl Guides  hehe!  I like it!!



My sisters in Guiding.


----------



## K-man

Tez3 said:


> My sisters in Guiding.


Don't forget your green cap!


----------

